# Kitten litter training problems.. help!



## oscarkitty2010 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, im a new first time kitten owner, he has just turned 6 weeks, i was told by the breeder that he was using the litter box fine, eatin and drinkin by himself, so he was ready to leave. i brought him home and for the first night i kept him in my bedroom where he was quite understandably anxious and unsettled, i didnt get much sleep that night but i kept his litter box and food in my unsuite which when i placed him in he was using no trouble.
however the followin day i brought him into my large living room and put his tray in the kitchen by the back door, i was using he same technique of every so often e.g. after he had eaten, i would pick him up and put him in, but he would jump out, he started pooing in the corners of my living room, i was washin thoroughly but he still keeps doing it, every 20 mins or so i will take him but he either jst jumps out or plays with it (by biting and scratching the litter lining, not diggin). its now been 3 days of this constant followin him around and taking him back and forth and he just isnt getting it, i kept him in the kitchen last night with his litter box and sprayed all corners with the repellent spray and this morning he poohed nxt to his litter box. Does anybody please have any ideas or tips, because i just dont know wot else i can try!


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Hi Oscar
I think the breeder let your little one go too soon 
Are the sides on your litter tray too high for your kitty?
Are you using the same litter as the breeder?

When I picked my little one up I took some litter from the tray he had been using with his mum and litter mates and popped it in the new tray with the same type litter he was used to.


----------



## oscarkitty2010 (Sep 26, 2010)

unfortunatly i dont know wot litter was being used. but im using what was recommended for kittens, the wooden pellet stuff. However he was using it the first night, he poohed and weed in it about 3 times and only had one accident behind my toilet which i thougt for the first night was great, but since then in 3 days hes probably weed once in it with much encouragement, its a litter box especially for kittens, low sides. hes very lively and has settled in well he can jump and climb up onto the sofa so i know getting in and out of the litter box isnt an issue. im jst running out of ideas!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have to agree with tyrole here.Your kitten is way to young to be away from its mum and siblings .I do not have the answer to your problem ,sorry,I hope one of our many responsible breeders will come along with advice.


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

I think you may have to confine the little one to one small room with its food bed and litter tray for several days until he gets the hang of it. Apart from that I have no idea sorry 
Hopefully someone else will be along shortly.


Just thought of something. Are you sure the poo next to the litter tray hadn't been scooped out when he was covering? Max did this last week and I got it caught under the door, it squashed everywhere yuk


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Is it possible he doesnt like the wood pellets?
I use the cheap litter in my 2 trays for my kittens and have never had any problems with it. I have 2 enclosed loo's for them so they can have privacy when toileting and it stops the litter getting kicked out everywhere.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

When I brought my girls home I had issues with them going beside the litter tray. They didn't like the wood pellets. The most annoying part was when my older cats started pooing every where else but in the litter tray. Their litter tray was in the hall in front of my front door.

I cleaned the carpet thoroughly and got some get off crystals and threw them all the way down the hall up to where the tray was, then I got 2 more trays. I now have 3 trays on pieces of carpet and they all use them and don't go anywhere else.

I now have the get off spray and have put it where they were weeing in the front room and have had no problems since.

I was also keeping an eye on the main offender and every time she squatted where she shouldn't I was rushing her to the litter tray.

I believe I was having problems because she was 8 weeks when I got her, but if I hadn't taken her then I don't know what would have happened to her.

Good luck in finding a solution


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, he is way too young but should be litter trained.

First mistake, taking the cat into your bedroom. Complete no, no at 6 weeks as he will bite your feet/hair etc and continue to do so.

Second mistake, moving his litter tray around everyroom........

What to do - Confine him to a small room - i.e the en-suite or even bathroom with litter tray, foor and toys, any accidents clean them with washing powder, put him in the tray a few times a day and shuffle his feet, he should remember what to do.


----------



## Abdelrafour (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, when I brought my kitten he straight away used the litter box. Without any problems he gradually began to go outside to do his business. To indicate that he needs the toilet he used a meow that I knew was toilet time.


----------



## catgal12 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi ; i am sorry you are having so much trouble with your little one,
I have read that kittens can be litter trained at 4 weeks of age so that shouldn't be an issue. 
Cats and kittens like to have privacy when using a litter box so i wonder if that might be part of the problem.
I hope this helps you resolve your problem.


----------

